# opera sin spellcheck y konqueror sin plugins

## ensarman

tengo 2 problemas.

hace poco que me cambie a amd64 y no puedo colocar los plugins de 32bits en konqueror

mi otro problema es el de usar el spellcheck en el opera. ta tengo instaldo el aspell-es pero nada de nada.

la cosa es decifirme por uno ya que en el opera funciona el flash pero no puede hscer el spellcheck pero en konqueror funcionan los plugins pero no el spellcheck.

que hacer???

uso mas el opera por lo que funciona casi todo y ademas es mas liviano que el konqueror, pero quiero hacerle funcionar por lo menos el spellcheck.

----------

## Cereza

No te sabría decir mucho sobre Konqueror en amd64 porque yo uso 32bits, pero en cuanto a Opera, hay que compilarlo con la use flag spell, pero tengo entiendo que en 64bits no compila con esa use flag. Otra cosa sobre Opera es que si quieres usar acentos tendras que compilarlo con qt-static. Yo estoy probando ahora Opera y sí, es más ligero que Konqueror, pero no tanto como esperaba la verdad... en nada que haga consume 90 mb de ram y si ya es bastante feo espera a verlo con qt-static...

----------

## sefirotsama

Casualmente lo acabo de instalar (es esto lo que estabas buscando):

```
 * Messages for package net-www/nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.4:

 * Any 32bit plugins you currently have installed have now been

 * configured to work in a 64bit browser. Any plugins you install in

 * the future will first need to be setup with:

 *   "nspluginwrapper -i <path-to-32bit-plugin>"

 * before they will function in a 64bit browser

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

emerge nspluginwrapper

----------

## ensarman

sefirotsama gracias, pero ya instale eso y me funciona perfecto en el firefox, pero no me gusta usar el firefox... se me para colgando y el nspluginwarper no funciona con el konqueror, hice mil y un pruebas para hacerlo funcionar perofue en vano. 

Cereza tambien he hecho la prueba de instalarlo con qt-static y tienes razon... es mas lento que sin esa USE, pero la verdad es que es el mas ligero de los navegadores graficos que he visto(no he usado el Epiphany, preo dicen que es bien ligero tambien). el firefox es muy pesado ademas eventualmente se sale sin motivo alguno...

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> tengo 2 problemas.
> 
> hace poco que me cambie a amd64 y no puedo colocar los plugins de 32bits en konqueror
> 
> 

 

Usa nspluginswrapper. Para usar plugins en konqueror también tienes que instalar el paquete nsplugins. Así que instala nsplugins, netscape-flash y nspluginwrappers, en ese orden. Así te ahorrarás de tener qeu configurar nspluginwrappers.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi otro problema es el de usar el spellcheck en el opera. ta tengo instaldo el aspell-es pero nada de nada.
> 
> 

 

Opera en amd64 no puede usar ese flag. La razón es bien sencilla: opera no se compila, simplemente se descarga y se descomprime, como si del winzip se tratara. Es un paquete binario, y el binario es de 32 bits. Por tanto, aunque tengas las librerías para la corrección, opera no podrá comunicarse con ellas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> la cosa es decifirme por uno ya que en el opera funciona el flash pero no puede hscer el spellcheck pero en konqueror funcionan los plugins pero no el spellcheck.
> 
> 

 

En konqueror hay corrección usando ispell, aspell y algunos más. Simplemente instala los diccionarios que quieras (están todos en portage), y luego configura en kcontrol el idioma, la corrección y todo eso. Konqueror es perfectamente capaz de usar corrección ortográfica.

 *Quote:*   

> uso mas el opera por lo que funciona casi todo y ademas es mas liviano que el konqueror, pero quiero hacerle funcionar por lo menos el spellcheck.

 

Algo más ligero si es, pero no nos engañemos: los browsers en linux son todos igual de malos. Se trata de escoger entre el menos malo, que será el que se adapte a nuestra forma de trabajar. Gecko es pesado como una piedra, y por esa razón ningún browser basado en Gecko puede ser ligero (así que olvídate del Epiphany que nombras más abajo, porque también es Gecko, como firefox y mozilla). Aparte de Gecko, solo está khtml (konqueror), opera, netscape (4) y dillo. 

No hay nada más, créeme, he buscado.

Aparte de eso, tienes links, y una tira de browsers modo texto como lynx, w3m, w3mee, elinks y probablemente alguno más que me dejo en el saco.

----------

## ensarman

gracias i92guboj, buena explicacion en este momento lo hago.

 *Quote:*   

> Aparte de eso, tienes links, y una tira de browsers modo texto como lynx, w3m, w3mee, elinks y probablemente alguno más que me dejo en el saco.

 

usaba el elinks para emergencias, pero para que usar navegadores modo texto si se pueden usar navegadores graficos? ademas en estos no se pueden usar plugins XD

----------

## ensarman

estuve pensando lo que dijiste de lo de 32 bits y 64 bits, entonces me dije a mi mismo si el opera no funciona con aspell, entonces el openoffice tampoco ya que uso el openoffice-bin(dios me libre de compilarlo), y efectivamente, no funciona la correccion ortografica en openoffice. ahora se me ocurrio una pobre idea, pero puede funcionar.

como compilo el aspell en 32 bits?? para que funcione tambien el openoffice ya que solo para eso usaria el aspell y notandria sentido tener el aspell si no puedo usarlo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> como compilo el aspell en 32 bits??

 

Con un 95% de posibilidades de estar equivocado por que nunca hice la prueba todavía (ya vendrá uno que sepa a corroborar detrás mío) deberías hacer:

```

emerge crossdev

crossdev -t i686-pc-linux-gnu

gcc config -l  

****Ver el numero que le tocó en suerte a tu crosscompilador, supongamos que sea el 2***

gccconfig 2

env-update

emerge lo_que_quieras_compilar_a_32_bits
```

A ver si es cierto...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> gracias i92guboj, buena explicacion en este momento lo hago.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Aparte de eso, tienes links, y una tira de browsers modo texto como lynx, w3m, w3mee, elinks y probablemente alguno más que me dejo en el saco. 
> 
> usaba el elinks para emergencias, pero para que usar navegadores modo texto si se pueden usar navegadores graficos? ademas en estos no se pueden usar plugins XD

 

Ciertamente, pero en un navegador modo texto solo ves lo que te interesa. Si quieres abrir una imagen, la abres, si no, cable/modem/loquesea te lo agradecerá. Si quieres abrir un flash, copias la url, lo descargas (o usas youtube-dl, en portage), y lo abres con mplayer en lugar de usar basura propietaria que hace que tu browser se cuelgue, como el Abobe/Macromedia Flashplayer, que para más coña ni soporta 64 bits nativamente a las alturas que estamos (mplayer si, por supuesto).

Todo tiene su lado malo. Como ya dije, se trata de escoger entre los malos, el que más nos convenga según los gustos y el momento. Es como cuando vas a votar.

----------

